# Team turbonock openings



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

HI .
I am looking for a few open minded brave souls to field test our new TURBONOCK STEALTH and VORTEX nocks this upcoming hunting season.
I Basically want some field testers to hunt with them and photo the wounds or video them. 
I have been trying for years to show just how the high rotation our nocks provide enhances wounds. Yesterday I did a test shoot and I think I came up with a way.
I shot an arrow with a Bohning nock and blazer vanes through a 3/4 inch of foam insulation and then an arrow with the TURBONOCK STEALTH. both had the High Country 55gr little broadheads.
There was a considerable difference in the wound pattern. (SEE ABOVE POSTER) I put a bright light behind the foam to make the wound more visible.
I am now going to do a video using foam boxes I built , which will be filled with colored water and then shot through with various setups. We are going to use two cameras so you can see the entrance and exit of the arrow. I know this is not a real animal but I hope this will enlighten some to what the high rpms generated by our twisted nocks can do.
It is raining today in NH so as soon as it clears we will do the test shoot and poste it exclusively here on Archery Talk.

If you have an interest in joining our TEAM TURBONOCK private message me.
THanks
Nick Snook (turbonockguy)

NOTE!! I am not trying to put down Bohning products in this video! I will actually be using the blazers with our TURBONOCKt-4 to show the difference in performance from a conventional nock.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Sent PM.


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

sent ya a pm


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## mike98 (Sep 1, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Spin testing Turbonocks
There has been some concern that the new textured ends on the Stealth, Vortex, and T-6 nocks , because they do not fit tight like press in nocks will not center in the shaft and be unstable. 
In this video I put all the nocks through a spin checking tool. you can see for yourself.
In one instance I spin an arrow with a wrap, and even the small change in the arrow surface shows up on the spin test tool.
The reason for the Textured end on the nocks is to allow space for the nocks to develop a secure bond with the inside of the arrow shaft.
This insures the nock does what it is supposed to do. -transfer the rotation to the arrow and also stay on the arrow as it passes through an animal causing additional wound damage


----------



## reddgiant (May 24, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a video explaining our products in more detail.
We still are taking on new team members. We now have some in PA,WV,NE,CO,& FL.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is specific info on the STEALTH


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is specific info on the VORTEX


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is specific info on the T-4


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is specifics on the t-5


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is specifics on the t-6


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a test putting shafts fletched and unfletched on a spin checker. There have been concerns on our new glue in inserts on the Stealth , Vortex, and T-6 . where we cut a texture into the insert using a thread cutting die. This makes the nocks a little loose if you push them is a shaft dry. We did this for a reason!
The ridges from the thread cutting process allow the hot melt glue to make a very secure bond to the inside of the shaft , which keeps the nock and the vanes of the stealth and vortex from popping off on a pass through. This enhances wounds which we will show in some video we are finishing. A good many viewers are quite doubtful that the vanes with their micro serrated edges will cut an animal. If you rub your finger on the vanes they feel rough , not sharp. I did not want to put razor sharp edges on a vane for that could be dangerous to the shooter, But those serrations are like a mini saw and when they hit an animal at over 200 fps they They will cut. I am hoping the new team shooters can get photos and video of this happening this hunting season.
A good many of our early staff shooters like that the original turbonocks would pop off if they were press fit into a shaft leaving a marker where the animal was hit.
The first deer I shot with the original TURBONOCK HUNTER with its dull rounded leading edge was a PASS THROUGH! I had glued the nock and even though it had dull vanes at the speed the arrow was flying there was enough energy to allow that TURBONOCK to go right on through. When I redesigned the vanes I made them more swept back like a broadhead and then did a chisel cuth to put an angle on the leading edge to also enhance rotation. 


The Spin checker shows the nocks spinning true after the glue in process. I even spun one shaft with the wrap on the spin checker to show how sensitive it is.

We have enough shooters now to probably get some good images of wounds this hunting season, but I would like more. If you have an open mind and do your own set ups the instructios we provide for tuning are quite simple. PM me if you have an interest in TEAM TURBONOCK


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the first deer taken with the T-4. By two time world champ Randy Oitker. Even though the light was low you can see what our nock does to broadhead cutting even with conventional fletched arrows. This is what I am looking for with the new Stealth and Vortex


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a video from the Sporrsman channel ofr Bill Snodgrass taking a Pronghorn with the crimson talon broadhead and the original deadx. the arrow hit the shoulder joint and did not pass through. look at the mess it made. you can see the blood pumping out in slow motion. Seven second kill. RPMS make a difference.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

I did some shooting today the hard way. Barebow. This is my old 1971 38 lb Bear target bow. I just fletched up some arrows laying around and did some 20 yd grouping. this was my best today. I have been practicing with the bow for about a month after not shooting it for 10 years.
Not too shabby for an old fart!!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick, How would these fair with finger shooters?


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is Robert Wood , a new Team TURBONOCK Shooter . He just won the Arkansas State Championship and Shooter of the year for the second straight year. He is also a staff shooter for Black Swan Archery.
This year using our T-4 nock. So if there are any traditional target shootetrs or hunters out there you are welcome!!


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a new video we just made. I am doing the shooting. 
This demonstrates what our products do to improve most any hunting setup.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

We are also looking for some youth shooters.
Thanks to Mikayla Corrigan for doing this video.






TURBONOCKS teamed up with a Whisker Biscuit make a great youth setup. (grown up too!)
The arrow can not fall off the rest and the nylon vanes will not wear out or slow down the arrow passing through the whiskers.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a video from one of our new Team Turbonock Shooters.
We have very few Traditional Shooters shooting our products and would like a few more on the team.


----------



## turbonockguy (Mar 4, 2013)

I would still like to get a few more traditional hunters to shoot my nocks this hunting season.
check out the video . If you are interested PM me.
This is Robert Wood Arkansas State champ just sent me this traditional video test.


----------

